# Another one bites the dust (on NSS)



## synergy543 (May 30, 2005)

Hey folks, its official now. I've been banned from NSS. :oops: 

I'm completely locked out. I never said anything bad about anyone nor did I say negative comments about anyone's library.  I even bought GPO in the recent group "bye"!

Here's what I did do:

1) Posted (supposedly) humorous comments here on VI Control:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 4108#14108

2) Posted picture link of burning bridge on NSS last night and link to lyrics of Pink Floyd's "Money" in response to a clearly OT thread that I knew would be "removed". The thread got moved to Offtopic. And I got a warning that posting picture links is illegal so I asked what NSS policy is in this regard and if there a lesser of two evils - posting link or stealing picture to post on my web site (along with Bush/Cheney pic link) as I've seen many others (including moderators) post such links.

3) Posted a question about religion in response to Nick's thread in OT.

I never dissed anyone nor used any bad words.....

Can someone ask if I was banned permanently and why? Did I break a rule? I was truly trying to carefully stay within the guidelines.

I guess it must've been my question about religion? Maybe we weren't supposed to talk about that in OT? Did they ban Nick Batzdorf too? He started the thread. Can't I get born again or forgiven for my sins?

Well, at least I want to know what my sin was.


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 30, 2005)

eh..dont worry about it VI is much cooler..its the ONLY place where I can can get construstive honest criticism that helps me grow as a composer.


----------



## synergy543 (May 30, 2005)

It must've been the burning bridge pic:

Edit update:
Yes, I've received confirmation. It was *for posting a link to this picture for which I have requested permission to use.*


----------



## choc0thrax (May 30, 2005)

You were banned most likely because of your wanting to be banned post on here. When they read that and then see you always around about to be locked threads and stuff you might look kinda like a troll. 8)


----------



## synergy543 (May 30, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> You were banned most likely because of your wanting to be banned post on here. When they read that and then see you always around about to be locked threads and stuff you might look kinda like a troll. 8)


Maybe its the influence of hanging out with all the bad guys over here :wink:
Naw, I was just being silly (and on another board too - is that against the rules?). It happened within seconds of my post about religion.

Actually I've contributed real content on NSS. Latest thread is on the front page but I can't reply to people there so they will think I'm ignoring them. :cry:


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 30, 2005)

Relax Synergy. It happens to the best of us man. I wouldn't take it too personally. 

Your behavior on their forum wasn't it I'm sure. We do get a lot of NS guests checking in so I'm betting it was your post begging to be banned. Choco made a good point about them seeing your name in a lot of locked or moved posts. And if pics are against the rules, then I imagine that was strike three although I'm just guessing.

You're definitely welcome to hang out at VI. Seems that as NS decreases VI does the opposite, although we're just starting. Sorry though because I know being banned for seemingly no legit reason can seem really unfair. Obviously they had their reasons but you may find asking them for an explanation more productive since all we can do here is speculate.


----------



## synergy543 (May 30, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Relax Synergy. It happens to the best of us man. I wouldn't take it too personally.
> 
> Your behavior on their forum wasn't it I'm sure. We do get a lot of NS guests checking in so I'm betting it was your post begging to be banned. Choco made a good point about them seeing your name in a lot of locked or moved posts.


I made the choice to delete much of my content. I wrote it and I have permission to delte it. Only locked threads I couldn't delete. I was not a transgressor in these threads but merely voiced my opinion which doesn't seem unreasonable as long as you follow the rules.



Frederick Russ said:


> And if pics are against the rules, then I imagine that was strike three although I'm just guessing.


 I requested permission to use that image.



Frederick Russ said:


> You're definitely welcome to hang out at VI. Seems that as NS decreases VI does the opposite, although we're just starting. Sorry though because I know being banned for seemingly no legit reason can seem really unfair. Obviously they had their reasons but you may find asking them for an explanation more productive since all we can do here is speculate.


Thanks Frederick. I've sent a reply to the NSS thread notification e-mail address but don't know it if will go the the correct location. If anyone has Marks e-mail please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Angel (May 30, 2005)

NSS seems to turn into an embarrassing Kasperletheater...


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2005)

Update: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 4318#14318


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 31, 2005)

Please don't double post. :wink:


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2005)

I told you I can't stay out of trouble. I'm really trying hard OK? :lol:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 31, 2005)

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1326

What's wrong with double-posting?

:twisted:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 31, 2005)

That's not double posting, Nick. That's a loop.pool a s'tahT .kciN ,gnitsop elbuod ton s'tahT.


----------



## José Herring (May 31, 2005)

Edit: Please disregard.

Jose


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 31, 2005)

Jose, believe it or not, we don't let you say whatever! Let's keep things civil and not call each other trolls, ok? :wink:


----------



## José Herring (May 31, 2005)

Please disregard this.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 31, 2005)

Jose, please note that I ended my post with a :wink: . That means that I'm not being hard on you, just pointing out that even though this is a very 'cool' place, members can't just say absolutely anything they want. The word Troll is not a very nice one to use to describe someone, and should be used carefully, IMHO. 

Also note that no one's posts have been erased, no one's been banned, there's no 'turn for the worse'. I've just got my moderator hat on...


----------



## José Herring (May 31, 2005)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Jose, please note that I ended my post with a :wink: . That means that I'm not being hard on you, just pointing out that even though this is a very 'cool' place, members can't just say absolutely anything they want. The word Troll is not a very nice one to use to describe someone, and should be used carefully, IMHO.
> 
> Also note that no one's posts have been erased, no one's been banned, there's no 'turn for the worse'. I've just got my moderator hat on...



Understood man. I'll change my post.

I'm glad that you replied.

I'm still learning the internet lingo. No offense to anybody here.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 31, 2005)

No problem, Jose. 8)


----------



## dcoscina (May 31, 2005)

I like that about this forum. The moderators let the posters resolve their problems, and as such, I haven't seen things get ugly here. There's mutual respect for everyone. That's really cool IMO.


----------



## Tod (May 31, 2005)

Hey Ned,

What's a Troll? I sort of remember a stroy back when I was a little kid (in the fourties) that had a troll that lived under a bridge and looked kinda nasty.  

Tod


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 31, 2005)

Google it and see.


----------

